# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pocketice u hrvatskoj?

## ivana7997

ima li hrvatskih pocket pelena? znam da ih je bilo na smibu, ali vise nema. ima li roda takve? netko drugi?

----------


## meda

www.pahuljica.hr

----------


## ivana7997

hvala. poslala sam link osobi koju zanima   :Smile:

----------


## ivana7997

a sad sam malo promotrila, i ovak na prvi pogled vidim da nisu ni od pamuka ni od bambusa nego od sintetike, i da pruzaju osjecaj suhoce sto ocekujem kod jednokratnih pelena, a ne platnenih.

tak da nis od toga, kaj se mene tice....  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pocketice ti većinom imaju sintetiku unutra.

----------


## enela

Pocketice su nama slabo držale, a one s velurom - koma. Možda imaju sintetiku zato kaj manje cure???

----------


## Balarosa

Ako je od ikakve koristi, nedavno sam imala kod sebe jednu pamučnu pocketicu, jako lijepu, koju šiva netko pod imenom/nickom Tabita, no nema nikakvog online shopa. Kad sam googlala platnene+Tabita dobila sam linkove na nekoliko roditeljskih foruma, ali ne znam radi li se o istoj osobi.

----------


## ivana7997

ja sam isprobala odlicne pocketice pamucne, hrvatski proizvod, no osoba koja ih je radila se nazalost time vise ne bavi  :Sad:

----------

